# Processing time after CO allocation - Pakistan Applicants



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

Dear all, 

I want to inquire from all Pakistani applicants about their processing times after allocation of CO. I was allotted CO on 02 March, 2011 and I uploaded all required documents on 07 March which was accordingly acknowledged by CO. Since then I have received no further information from CO nor the status has changed in online Inquiry system. So I was wondering how much time they take for document verifications and processing before asking for Medicals and PCC. Any feedback is much appreciated.

Thank you

Time lines
SA SS approval: 15-11-10, DIAC application launched:16-11-10, CO allocated 02-03-11


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for this information. I am myself a 175 applicant priority 3 and have NOT been assigned a case officer yet. Your fresh case will give insight to me and other like me about the processing timelines faced by Pakistani applicants. Please do keep us all updated and I encourage others to update here as well. Hopefully I will be allocated a CO soon and will update this thread myself


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

would be good if we keep http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/52247-pakistan-all-applicants-4.html updated.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

bari said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I want to inquire from all Pakistani applicants about their processing times after allocation of CO. I was allotted CO on 02 March, 2011 and I uploaded all required documents on 07 March which was accordingly acknowledged by CO. Since then I have received no further information from CO nor the status has changed in online Inquiry system. So I was wondering how much time they take for document verifications and processing before asking for Medicals and PCC. Any feedback is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


u didnt give ur Med n PCC yet?


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

bari said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I want to inquire from all Pakistani applicants about their processing times after allocation of CO. I was allotted CO on 02 March, 2011 and I uploaded all required documents on 07 March which was accordingly acknowledged by CO. Since then I have received no further information from CO nor the status has changed in online Inquiry system. So I was wondering how much time they take for document verifications and processing before asking for Medicals and PCC. Any feedback is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Form-80 requested by CO on 10th of March.. provided.. online Document status changed to MET, after that haven't contacted for Medical so far.


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

Dear Shafaqat

I didn't knew about the Pakistan - All Applicants thread, I will post there too. However, looking at your time lines, I am scared "Aug-10 Internal Checking" what's happening?. My best wishes to you.


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

aussieland said:


> u didnt give ur Med n PCC yet?


No CO has asked me to take Med and PCC when they inform me. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

bari said:


> Dear Shafaqat
> 
> I didn't knew about the Pakistan - All Applicants thread, I will post there too. However, looking at your time lines, I am scared "Aug-10 Internal Checking" what's happening?. My best wishes to you.


Excellent source for timeline is BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications, have a look and filter applicants by country, you will get a rough idea.
That site is not representing all applicants who have applied for the visa, you can say only 30% to 40% are sharing their details there.

recently some may 09 applicants have got PCC and Meds calls and their security checks are finished and that site also shows a Feb10 applicants got grant last month, so they are processing 2 ways, some recent applicants and some from backlog.

I contacted my case officer in Aug 2010 and he said some internal processing is going on.


----------



## sashsidd (May 24, 2010)

i got med and PCC inquiry by case officer on 11 Apr 2011. submitted the same on 20th April 2011. fingers crossed now. i launched the main application on 01 Sep 2009.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

sashsidd said:


> i got med and PCC inquiry by case officer on 11 Apr 2011. submitted the same on 20th April 2011. fingers crossed now. i launched the main application on 01 Sep 2009.


WOW!!! When was the CO assigned? And do you have an idea when your application went into background checks processing???


----------



## sashsidd (May 24, 2010)

CO was assigned in Feb 2011. do you have any idea about the time of gettin visa after this??


----------



## sashsidd (May 24, 2010)

dont have any idea when the background check was undertaken....no clue watsoever..


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

sashsidd said:


> CO was assigned in Feb 2011. do you have any idea about the time of gettin visa after this??


It could take anywhere from 3 days to 3 months. After maybe a week if nothing happens, try raising a PLE and asking if documents have been received or not. People have also talked about seeing the status of medicals after submitting, but I have no idea how that is checked. Do you have any date for when your background checks started?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

sashsidd said:


> dont have any idea when the background check was undertaken....no clue watsoever..


Oh OK. Didn't see this before. Sorry for re-asking.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

sashsidd said:


> CO was assigned in Feb 2011. do you have any idea about the time of gettin visa after this??


not too far now.


----------



## faheemzafar (Apr 27, 2013)

*175 - CO Allocation - Form 80*

I applied for GSM 175 Class on 25 june 2012 (BIG MISTAKE) 

I also submitted the Form 80 and form 1221 along with application documents. 

CO Assigned on 7 Sep 2013 and asked for Additional proof of skilled employment which i submitted at the same time. 

Now after 11 months another Team is asking for Form 80 and CV and they clearly mentioned that my CO is same but just submit these docs to us and they will be attached to my application


My Question: Are my External and Internal Security checks completed as being from a High Risk country it takes on average 12 months for security checks. 

Please reply if you are certain about what you are saying .. No guesses, no clues 

thanks ...


----------



## zainnazir (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all, I submitted required docs to CO on Dec, 2012 since then there is no update. I assume that my case is under security check. What's the average Security time check for Pakistanis as it has been more than one year and three months.


----------

